

Einstein was right all along: the future is dark - kschua
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/einstein-was-right-all-along-the-future-is-dark-20110519-1ev1x.html

======
hartror
The astronomy department at Swinburne that did this research do excellent
public lectures every month covering topics such as these in depth by the
scientists doing the research.

<http://astronomy.swin.edu.au/outreach/?topic=freelectures>

------
Udo
This article is misleading in a couple of ways.

First, Einstein favored a static universe. He also really hated the very idea
of a cosmological constant, but it was needed for the whole model to make
sense. In retrospect it was a classical example of someone not accepting what
the math was telling him, on account of personal prejudice.

Second, the article makes it sound like cosmic expansion is a new observation
and that it somehow vindicates Einstein. In fact, we've been using red shift-
based calculations for a very long time to reliably determine very large
distances.

And contrary to what the article says, matter is not "pushed" apart. That's
not how cosmic expansion works. _New space_ is being created all around us,
all the time. It's just like all cosmic distances are continually scaled up.
There is no inertia involved, and that's also the reason why some day parts of
the universe will be able to recede from us faster than the speed of light.

